# Does your high school age son or daughter sail competitively?



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm fortunate that my 16 year old enjoys the ISSA high school sailing circuit. Granted, we don't travel the country but our 6-8 regattas a semester are great fun. We're on coastal Mississippi where there are seven teams and organized high school sailing is only six years old.

Plus, I'm living vicariously through his sailing experiences!



















Mine's on the left.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great to see! Our son raced with us throughout his teens, has continued to sail since. He and his family are on their third boat that they actively race and cruise.

In addition this year in June he was introduced to International Sailing, on a crew that took third place in the traditionals at the 6 meter Worlds in La Trinite-sur-mer, France.

So your boy has plenty to look forward to!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Both my boys (11 and 15) are turning into very good sailors. They don't race - yet - but they can put a boat anywhere it needs to be under sail.

And, after we turtled our beach cat on our last outing while flying a hull, my 15-yo talked about how much he wants to take it back out. Good sign.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Both my boys (11 and 15) are turning into very good sailors. They don't race - but they can put a boat anywhere it needs to be under sail.
> 
> And, after we turtled our beach cat on our last outing while flying a hull, my 15-yo talked about how much he wants to take it back out. Good sign.


What's the latest on your big boat. Did you ever make it past Louisiana?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SailingStNick said:


> What's the latest on your big boat. Did you ever make it past Louisiana?


Still in legal limbo. We should be able to get on the rebuild in the next 30 days. So, hopefully, we'll continue our Carib-bound trip starting late May.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

My eldest daughter helped FOUND the high school sailing team here. They went to the Board of Ed presentation in drysuits. We thoroughly enjoyed going to regattas all over the state, competing against teams from both public and private schools. The local yacht club supports the team (and several others, btw) as a way of building community relations AND possible new members. The team is still going strong, ten years later. ISSA is a great resource. High School Sailing is a blast.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

Both our kids raced, starting at age 11 then aging out at 18. Prior to that they raced or cruised with us on the big boat. Today they are both college grads, off working, but still find time to cruise with us. 

The fun thing is they meets friends all around the country they had raced with or against. It's a great sport that can be enjoyed for a lifetime.


----------



## finnarne (Aug 26, 2014)

My 3 kids all sailed Optimist Dinghy up until the age of 14-15. They are now aged 17, 18 and 21. After the Optimist dinghy, the boys started with Laser Dingy, while my daughter, the 17 year old, started to only sail the boats the sea scouts have, (24 feet weekend sailor, 40 feet Colin Archer and the likes). 

While saililng the dinghy's, we used to travel all over the country , joining competitions and training every other weekend from Mars/April to November.


----------



## EdwardHorner (Jun 27, 2017)

No  Not yet.


----------

